# Help with labels, please!



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

We sell soap at the farmers mkt, and at a few stores- but mostly by word of mouth (just had an order for 30) and I am having a dreadful time with standardized labels. Do you make your own? Anyone here use the labels from MMS? I need to do something that I can also use for our yarn and fiber goods- Tried to do the cigar soap labels from E How and failed- Is there a program to do soap labels? 
Was looking at shrink wrap for boutiques- 
What do/did you do?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use soap boxes and make my own labels using Printmaster. I used the shape tool and make a rectangle. I put my logo and the name of the soap in the middle of the rectangle, the ingredients are listed on one end and the directions and caution statement on the other end. Here are a couple of links with ideas for labeling soap.

http://www.pvsoap.com/labels.htm

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/soap-packaging-ideas.html

http://www.flickr.com/groups/soappackaging/pool/

Here is a picture of some of my product labels


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you, Linn! Sure we can find something there that will work! Yours look very well packaged as well....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use Word and made labels with our farm name at top, logo in the middle and soap type at the bottom. On lotions, the ingredient label is on the back.
These labels are a little bit smaller than business card size. I then use "Dan's Bands" from MMS and a hair dryer to shrink them on the soap.

I do a lot of colored swirls and textured tops. Using the clear bands shows them off and keeps the soap clean.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, Cyndi. I was looking at Dan's bands- wondering if I order a roll of plasic from uline if I can just make them myself. (also have seasonal molds, so odd sided soaps could be accomodated better) Found a company- usbox.com- that makes 1000 stick on labels for around $90. -Went to Microsoft publisher, and found cute business cards that we can use for labels. Hurray!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Linn, your lables look great. I always have problems with the round ones, and they never seem to center properly for me. Yours look perfect.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the nice compliment. I use PrintMaster which has a grid line option, that helps me to center my pictures and text.


----------

